# Jaw shaking



## KristaandDakota (Apr 23, 2012)

I have pitbull, american bulldog mix, shes 14 months old. Her jaw shakes or locks when shes tired an yawns or is just waking up. Its happening more often lately. Its like a tremble almost (hard to describe in writing). There is no drooling or other weird behavior, she eats fine, has plenty of energy etc. Just wondering if this needs to be checked out by a vet, I am getting more concerned. Ive tried to research it online but havent found any situations that seem to match hers.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

KristaandDakota said:


> I have pitbull, american bulldog mix, shes 14 months old. Her jaw shakes or locks when shes tired an yawns or is just waking up. Its happening more often lately. Its like a tremble almost (hard to describe in writing). There is no drooling or other weird behavior, she eats fine, has plenty of energy etc. Just wondering if this needs to be checked out by a vet, I am getting more concerned. Ive tried to research it online but havent found any situations that seem to match hers.


Mine does this as well. I don't see it as a problem because she's not whining ro showing signs of pain. I think she just hasn't gotten the hang of closing her mouth right. Haha.


----------



## KristaandDakota (Apr 23, 2012)

papertissue said:


> Mine does this as well. I don't see it as a problem because she's not whining ro showing signs of pain. I think she just hasn't gotten the hang of closing her mouth right. Haha.


Haha, ok thanks! Glad to know shes not the only one


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you can try a little massage therapy. make it seem like affectionate petting time maybe once a day. but concentrate on the facial muscles, neck, and head. it could help to relieve some tension in the surrounding area.


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

A dutch shepherd I adopted did that but only because he had distemper and they were seizures so if hes not having any distemper signs or anything wrong with him besides the jaw thing then I say its just how he is. My pit will always howl like when he yawns. Course he is always making noise and talking lol


----------

